# Property Line Markers



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

Trying to locate two of my property line markers.

Small residental lot, I have the survey from about ten years ago. Two fence lines were changed, but not that much, soil has been disturbed, also.

I have dug and cannot find them. There are metal fence posts, so metal detector not much help.

Any suggestions, before I call the survey company???


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 27, 2012)

cda,

when they set your property corners did they locate your home and give offsets on a drawing to your property lines. if fences were existing at time of survey did they locate the fences and provide details as to their location in regards to your property corners?

Unfortunately if fences there is a chance that the corners may have been removed. Typically surveyors us something like a 3/4" galvanized pipe or #5 rebar for setting property corners.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> cda,when they set your property corners did they locate your home and give offsets on a drawing to your property lines. if fences were existing at time of survey did they locate the fences and provide details as to their location in regards to your property corners?
> 
> Unfortunately if fences there is a chance that the corners may have been removed. Typically surveyors us something like a 3/4" galvanized pipe or #5 rebar for setting property corners.


Have the survey, with great distance markers. One fence line was replaced totally, since the survey, and one kind of disturbed

Plus the ground soil has been added to

Will keep digging around a little more, till I get tired of it

Trying to teach my  black lab to sniff out property line markers, not working to well


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 27, 2012)

Wonder how accurate a GPS navigator would work. On occasions I've track fishing locations with my vehicle portable GPS using the latitude and longitudes with minutes and degrees feature.

Francis


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Wonder how accurate a GPS navigator would work. On occasions I've track fishing locations with my vehicle portable GPS using the latitude and longitudes with minutes and degrees feature. Francis


OK I will bite, how do I find out my gps "do heckies" where the markers should be???


----------



## kilitact (Aug 27, 2012)

Get your  neighbor(s) survey and triangulate from their corners.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 27, 2012)

cda, is there a recorded deed and land survey?


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 27, 2012)

typically property corners are set about 6-inches below existing grade, at least in all my years that's how we did it. didn't want lawn mowers find them


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> cda, is there a recorded deed and land survey?


I have the survey that was done when I moved in


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

kilitact said:
			
		

> Get your  neighbor(s) survey and triangulate from their corners.


You want me to get into what position ????


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> typically property corners are set about 6-inches below existing grade, at least in all my years that's how we did it. didn't want lawn mowers find them


I might need to dig a little more, the ground level has been disturbed over the past ten years


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been meaning to try this to find two markers on my property.  http://www.ehow.com/how_7897068_survey-garmin-gps.html

Francis


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> I have been meaning to try this to find two markers on my property.  http://www.ehow.com/how_7897068_survey-garmin-gps.htmlFrancis


did not think about youtube, found some interesting help videos


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok I get more hints all the time

Been looking for the rear property markers

Some suggested find the front ones and measure to the back!!!

Will be off in the search of the elusive property marker tommorow after work


----------



## brudgers (Aug 27, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> I have the survey that was done when I moved in


  It should tell you what each is...e.g. "found iron rod" or "set iron rod."


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2012)

Found one!!!!!!! Woooo hoo

Three more days off to find the other one!! Thought if I found the first one the other should be straight across according to survey.

Other one is around new fence and dirt has been added to the original elevation

Will keep digging!!!!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 31, 2012)

When you find them drive a short piece of 1" galvi pipe over the rod and leave 6" sticking out of the ground. Paint pipe orange and you will never loose the spot again.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks was trying to figure out something


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2012)

Found second one.     Yea!!!  Marked with Galv pipe

Now get to enjoy labor day!!!  Then the fence building starts!!!


----------



## GBrackins (Sep 1, 2012)

congrats ....


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2012)

Just followed the advice of professionals !!!!

Any wood slat fence building advice??


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 2, 2012)

Invest in a nail gun unless you have arms like popeye . Always pull a string line to keep the fence straight. Space the posts a little close unless you own the mythical board stretcher tool. Layout is key. Follow the contour of the land. Most importantly, rent a post hole digger. Good luck.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 2, 2012)

Whether required or not for maintenance keep the fence at least 6 inches inside your property.  Rent a "ground hog auger" at minimum; the other one man or two can wear you out.

Get a few longer slats to follow the contour on grades to allow the top plane have a smooth transistion.

Francis


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2012)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Invest in a nail gun unless you have arms like popeye . Always pull a string line to keep the fence straight. Space the posts a little close unless you own the mythical board stretcher tool. Layout is key. Follow the contour of the land. Most importantly, rent a post hole digger. Good luck.


Would like to use a digger, but building on an easement with electrical, phone, and tv cable buried in it

Have had it marked once, but will do it again before I start

Only have 13 !!! Holes to dig and not in a hurry


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Whether required or not for maintenance keep the fence at least 6 inches inside your property.  Rent a "ground hog auger" at minimum; the other one man or two can wear you out.Get a few longer slats to follow the contour on grades to allow the top plane have a smooth transistion.
> 
> Francis


That is what I am trying to figure out how to do, keep the top level

Have seen the string thing at the top,

And have seen some type of jig that sets on the top, but have not seen any directions on how to make it

Looks simple???


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2012)

cda congrats on finding your markers.

Very well could look at "how to" videos on big box store websites.  Didn't have jigs back in the 80's!  Level ground is easy; if you have slopes need to set the post at the highest and lowest grade similar guard post on stairways.  Set the end or corner post first then divide equal distance in between and as Daddy-0- says always set the post closer the 8 ft. My preference to the set the post a few inches high then cut them before nailing the facer board.

On Using my vehicle GPS; found all my corners except didn't bother with the one across the river.  For whatever reason it wouldn't find coordinates entered, had to find a known iron; set the coordinates then pace the distance following the survey direction, fun walking through the rain and brushes loosing satellites.

Francis


----------



## cda (Sep 3, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> cda congrats on finding your markers.Very well could look at "how to" videos on big box store websites.  Didn't have jigs back in the 80's!  Level ground is easy; if you have slopes need to set the post at the highest and lowest grade similar guard post on stairways.  Set the end or corner post first then divide equal distance in between and as Daddy-0- says always set the post closer the 8 ft. My preference to the set the post a few inches high then cut them before nailing the facer board.
> 
> On Using my vehicle GPS; found all my corners except didn't bother with the one across the river.  For whatever reason it wouldn't find coordinates entered, had to find a known iron; set the coordinates then pace the distance following the survey direction, fun walking through the rain and brushes loosing satellites.
> 
> Francis


Thanks for the advice, will follow

Tried the gps thing, guess my lot is so small the coordinates to not change from from to back,

Have always wanted a nice size lot!!!! Maybe if Obama gets back in office he will get me one


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2012)

Correction "set the post closer the 8 ft" should be closer than . . .

Perhaps newer GPS makes a difference? This one purchased last year a little off because of the overcast but it measured every foot (plus elevation)! The old one took forever to locate.

Francis


----------



## brudgers (Sep 3, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> That is what I am trying to figure out how to do, keep the top level  Have seen the string thing at the top,   And have seen some type of jig that sets on the top, but have not seen any directions on how to make it  Looks simple???


  The top of each panel should be level.   Then step the panels down the slope.

  Anything else looks like crap.


----------



## cda (Sep 3, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> The top of each panel should be level.   Then step the panels down the slope.
> 
> Anything else looks like crap.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------

